
The Glaring Evidence That Free Speech Is Threatened on Campus - Jerry2
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/the-glaring-evidence-that-free-speech-is-threatened-on-campus/471825/?single_page=true
======
dakotasmith
I find using a photo from a UC Davis Occupy protest to be very misleading

